# Pus coming out of my son's foreskin? Is this smegma?



## Sojourner

Yesterday my four year old son started complaining that his penis was hurting. I just assumed that his foreskin was irritated for some reason and was planning on putting him the bath. This afternoon I noticed some yellowish white pus coming out of his foreskin. I am thinking that this is smegma but I wasn't aware that pain would be present. Anybody have thoughts? He has been saying lately that it isn't hurting as much. He has also been peeing without difficulty.


----------



## tiffer23

I don't think it's smegma. Smegma isn't like pus, it's... cottage cheese like, not pus-like. And smegma shouldn't cause him any pain, I don't think at least. I've never dealt with this, so hopefully someone else can help out. Sorry.


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 
Yesterday my four year old son started complaining that his penis was hurting. I just assumed that his foreskin was irritated for some reason and was planning on putting him the bath. This afternoon I noticed some yellowish white pus coming out of his foreskin. I am thinking that this is smegma but I wasn't aware that pain would be present. Anybody have thoughts? He has been saying lately that it isn't hurting as much. He has also been peeing without difficulty.

Yes it is smegma. Some boys go through this it is the foreskin separating from the glands and for some irritation may occur, it should go away in 24-48 hours. Check out this
link for more info. I'll give you a better response if necessary in a bit.









ETA: Ok so most of this is covered in the link but some combination of soreness, swelling and red tip can occur during the time the foreskin separates (often between 2 and 5) but it could occur earlier or later too. BTW it doesn't happen to all boys so if you had more than one intact son the separation might have occurred unnoticed in one but not the other. In any event a warm bath seems to help so you're on the right path.


----------



## Kleine Hexe

My son had yellow/green pus stuff coming out at 2 yrs old. He said it hurt and cried when he peed.

Dr said it was slightly irritated proably from him playing, and to just give him baking soda sitz baths. I did and it went away immediately.


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiffer23* 
I don't think it's smegma. Smegma isn't like pus, it's... cottage cheese like, not pus-like. And smegma shouldn't cause him any pain, I don't think at least. I've never dealt with this, so hopefully someone else can help out. Sorry.

Actually smegma can look like puss. The color seems to vary and viscosity can be anything from fluid to cottage cheese to pearl like object. The thing that I think separates puss from smegma would be that pus will defiantly smell nauseating.


----------



## Sojourner

Thank you ladies so much. This is very helpful. I will give an update tomorrow. I really am thinking (and hoping) that it is just smegma.


----------



## tiffer23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwhispers* 
Actually smegma can look like puss. The color seems to vary and viscosity can be anything from fluid to cottage cheese to pearl like object. The thing that I think separates puss from smegma would be that pus will defiantly smell nauseating.

Good to know! (mean that, I had no idea)


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiffer23* 
Good to know! (mean that, I had no idea)

It's no problem many Drs don't know either and would diagnose the swollen soreness the OP described as an infection (with or without smegma) Fortunately, another contributor wrote a fairly comprehensive post about this issue, I linked it in my first post. The interesting thing is that since the separation process doesn't always occur in one go, a few months later the boy may have a little irritation again (or not it's hard to say) and then if he sees the doctor that saw him earlier then wham the 'multiple infection' thing.

Basically if you suspect infection the puss would smell awful and he would start running a fever. Anyway thats what we're here for to share info.


----------



## Frankly Speaking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 
Thank you ladies so much. This is very helpful. I will give an update tomorrow. I really am thinking (and hoping) that it is just smegma.


What you are seeing is almost certainly smegma. An infection follows a path of progression of the symptoms. The first symptom will be redness and irritation with swelling following later and the production of pus after that. This progression typically takes several days from the initiation of symptoms. If you did not observe the initial symptoms, what you are seeing is almost certainly smegma.

Smegma is very similar to pus in appearance being white and often tinged with yellow or green. It can be a viscious liquid, pasty or a firm lump. Because of the similar properties, it would be difficult to discern what is pus and what is smegma when mixed.

Frank


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Read this thread if you havnt already http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732 there is information about causes of irritation and what to do or not do about them. Along with information on smegma.


----------



## kldliam

http://www.cirp.org/library/hygiene/camille1/


----------

